# mahal kita .. totoo yun .. pangako ko mamahal



## m4gor

mahal kita .. totoo yun
pangako ko mamahalin kita

*P*lease help me with translation*.*


----------



## niernier

m4gor said:


> mahal kita .. totoo yun
> I love you .. it's true
> pangako ko, mamahalin kita
> I promise, I will love you


----------



## m4gor

*T*hanks for help, *I* am pleased*.* :-D


----------

